# Answered a Kijiji Ad.



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So I answered a Kijiji Add for "Lead guitarist wanted."
Sent them a link to my youtube channel and Phone # and called it a day.

Long boring story short, they asked me to come audition.

The guy recorded it, and posted it to youtube.
Surprised me that he did that, but here it is, I'm the large guy playing my heavily modified Squier Strat.
[video=youtube;74hBhid8vZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74hBhid8vZw[/video]


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

sounded pretty good.
and you're all left handed!?
what are the chances! lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like that you're blocking the drummer...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's the first time you played together? Pretty good! No wonder he posted it. I think you're in the band.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

laristotle said:


> sounded pretty good.
> and you're all left handed!?
> what are the chances! lol.


Haha. My thought too!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha it does sound pretty good... they gonna get you a mic? :sFun_cheerleader2:


laristotle said:


> sounded pretty good.
> and you're all left handed!?
> what are the chances! lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nicely done!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I was British, I would say that was a bit of alright, wasn't it but being Canadian, I'll just plainly say it was very alright.

BTW, is the drummer also a lefty? You could call your band "Out In Left Field". Oh, oh, I hope I didn't start something here.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I imagine the drummer will be kinda miffed the bass player totally camera blocked him.
can't blame me for that one :smiley-faces-75:

The bass player moved his mic to try and catch the drums more, they moved my vocal mic over to the bass player.

left handed?, no camera angle :sSig_DOH:

They have some other guys coming in and auditioning, as well I'll watch the YouTube channel to check out my competition, or just go back my solo guy thing.


interesting factoid, all the guys are older than me, but the other guitar player/singer was using a floor processor direct to PA without an amp. A zoom unit,
The bass players head had a built in D.I. And was direct to PA
I use a digitech unit direct to PA, 
The drummer is the lone steadfast, no direct to PA for me kinda guy.

I should buy him I a ddrum set. :sSig_DOH::smiley-faces-75:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It'll be a big fight over who carries the PA now. 8)

Not the angle of the camera, you're all left-handed in the vid.
It must've been flipped along the way.

Sounds good for the first time together.
Pull back your volume when he sings, just a suggestion.
You were a lot more present in the mix than the other guitar, so that may be the difference too.

Will they post other auditions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Not the angle of the camera, you're all left-handed in the vid.
> It must've been flipped along the way.


or the camera was pointed at a mirror?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like it was a lot of fun, almost makes me want to be in a band again. Great job!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> It'll be a big fight over who carries the PA now. 8)
> 
> Not the angle of the camera, you're all left-handed in the vid.
> It must've been flipped along the way.
> ...


On the volume, I thought the same thing. I wasn't sure if it was a mic placement problem or truly volume settings not mixed properly.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

So some time has past and what I was expecting to develop did...

There was a flare up last night at rehearsal and the drummer got fired.
He showed up to rehearsal drunk, and mouthed off to the singer. (we rehearse at the singers house)
So while I watched on, the singer, shut down the P.A. and we were done for the night.
I made a phone call to a drummer I know who has been asking to jam quite a bit, and told him where and when, and we'll meet up next friday, and rock it out.

I like this singer, good on him for not putting up with a drunk bandmate.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Haha. My thought too!





djmarcelca said:


> So some time has past and what I was expecting to develop did...
> 
> There was a flare up last night at rehearsal and the drummer got fired.
> He showed up to rehearsal drunk, and mouthed off to the singer. (we rehearse at the singers house)
> ...


Lol...I guess bands have the same problems whether your 18 or 48


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Go figure...a drummer with a drinking problem...!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

ed2000 said:


> Go figure...a drummer with a drinking problem...!


It astounds me,
especially these days when lip syncing is pretty much accepted, anyone in a band can be replaced by a recording.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

ed2000 said:


> Go figure...a drummer with a drinking problem...!


Drummers don't drink they consume copious amounts, their like a large wet dry vacuum everything is devoured. there is an easy replacement for a drunken drummer it's a eBand JS10.


----------

